# My weekend project(s) for a while



## Cody Killgore (Sep 22, 2014)

I have been sick over the last month or so but am finally getting back to work. This past weekend I started bush hogging some new land. I will be building a "tiny house" by the pond at the back of the property. Right now, though, I've just got to get a road made to get back to it. This land was sorta clear cut a few years ago so there isn't much in the way of trees. Luckily they left some nice trees around the pond.

I will be updating this thread with my progress.

The pond...




A friend is letting me borrow their tractor.




The weeds are above head height. Really just need to hog everything so I can decide where to put the road.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Sprung (Sep 22, 2014)

This'll be a fun one to watch!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 22, 2014)

More, more, more.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 22, 2014)

Good to see you Cody. I was wondering where you are. I thought you were just cranking out those awesome knives!


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow, what a beautiful location. Looks nice and peaceful for sure. Enjoy.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks like a fun project!


----------



## Cody Killgore (Oct 18, 2014)

Well. The weather has not been too kind lately as far as bush hoggin goes. Actually took the truck out there one day and got stuck in the mud. Luckily had the tractor there to pull me out. I have been getting some done though. I've sorta been picking some random spots to bush-hog





 

I've sorta switched gears now. I'm wanting to get a good road out there after getting stuck in the truck. I got the box blade on the back and started cleaning it up a bit 



 

Here's where I'm planning to put the tiny house.



 




Once thing I had been lacking out at the property is a nice place to sit down and take a break/eat. So since it has been raining on the weekends I took some extra black locust lumber I got from gvwp and started planing/cleaning it up to start building a chair with. Decided to countersink all the screw holes and plug em. Went ahead and cut some plugs outta the locust as well.

This is a "Morris" style chair and will have an adjustable incline on the back.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 18, 2014)

Glad to see you're healthy and back at it ! Looks like a nice setting/location for a house and some quiet time


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 19, 2014)

Slow but sure. Nice place Cody.


----------



## SENC (Oct 19, 2014)

Looks like that might be a nice duck hole this winter! No mosquitoes out there now, though, I'm sure. Nor moccasins.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Oct 26, 2014)

I got some more pics of what we've been working on at the property that I'll post in a bit. 

Pretty much finished the chair. It's not perfect but it sure is nice. The adjustable back makes this thing so much better than an adirondack to me. 

The plans I was following was meant for 1x pine boards. It probably would have been a bit quicker if I didn't have to plane/joint/route every board.

Here it is. All black locust. Even turned the dowels myself out of black locust for the adjustable back bar.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Cody Killgore (Oct 26, 2014)

Also,
For anyone who may want to build one of these...there is a link to the plan I used on this website
http://www.popularwoodworking.com/projects/all-weather-morris-chair-plan

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 26, 2014)

Somehow I missed this thread until now. Glad it didn't fall through the cracks again. This ought to be good.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 26, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Somehow I missed this thread until now. Glad it didn't fall through the cracks again. This ought to be good.


Me too!


----------



## JR Parks (Oct 27, 2014)

Love that land!


----------



## Cody Killgore (Nov 8, 2014)

Had a pretty big wash in the middle of the road that needed to get filled in before I can get a concrete truck or anything back there. We put in a culvert and are still covering it up with dirt. Thinking we may need to go ahead and put a retaining wall in.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Nov 8, 2014)

Cody pile a bunch of dirty rock around those ends or it will wash out right quick. Not sure you left it long enough . . . . .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cody Killgore (Nov 8, 2014)

Will do. We're planning on digging some dirt back out at the ends and putting up a retaining wall. In hindsight, probably should have done that beforehand...you live and you learn.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 6, 2014)

Been pretty busy and haven't gotten to get much done out at the property. Will continue that after Christmas. I am, however, getting prepared to put in my new power hammer in my shop. The 5" foundation in my shop is not enough for it so I'm cutting a hole in the floor to dig down another 2-3 feet and fill with concrete and rebar for extra strength. I've got a heck of a mess to clean up. It was my first time using a concrete saw. Pretty amazing how cleanly it slices through rock/concrete. Sure does make a mess though.




The digging begins...

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 7, 2014)

Cody Killgore said:


> Been pretty busy and haven't gotten to get much done out at the property. Will continue that after Christmas. I am, however, getting prepared to put in my new power hammer in my shop. The 5" foundation in my shop is not enough for it so I'm cutting a hole in the floor to dig down another 2-3 feet and fill with concrete and rebar for extra strength. I've got a heck of a mess to clean up. It was my first time using a concrete saw. Pretty amazing how cleanly it slices through rock/concrete. Sure does make a mess though.
> 
> View attachment 65572
> The digging begins...
> View attachment 65573




Some nice straight lines there ! Now the work begins


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 7, 2014)

That drill press base is not happy right now, lol.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jan 26, 2015)

Well. I finally got some more work done on my footing for the power hammer. I went a little overboard on the rebar cage...as you can see. I welded the bolts to the cage (hopefully so the hammer will drop down perfectly on them...fingers crossed). A couple minutes after I took this picture, I had to dig my cat out of the rebar as he had made his way down to the bottom and was head first, upside down, and stuck (crazy cat).



 

It took a while to decide what to do on the concrete. The footing was only going to take one and half yards or so. The minimum order from the concrete company was 5 yards. Anything less and an extra $150 fee was tacked on. I knew I did not want to mix bags by hand. Finally decided that I needed a sidewalk out to the shop and so me and my dad went ahead and formed that up. That brought us up to just about 5 yards. 

When the concrete truck got here, we worked on the sidewalk and got it screeded off. Note to self...never become a concrete finisher... We then went to fill in the hole. Because of all the rebar, we had the driver mix in some superplasticizer before we poured the footing. For anyone who hasn't dealt with superplasticizer, it basically makes the concrete really runny without adding extra water by reducing friction. That stuff went into the hole like soup and had zero problem getting around the rebar. It was pretty amazing seeing the transformation from what we were working with on the sidewalk to the soup that it became after the super p was added in.

I sunk some pvc pipe around the bolts a few inches into the concrete. This should give me a little play when setting the hammer down on top of it, allowing me to bend the bolts slightly if needed. 

Got it all poured and I put some conveyor belt underneath where the hammer will set to help isolate it and reduce vibration. All that is left now is get my buddy to come over here with a forklift and set her down. Going to let the concrete set up for a month or so before I try to run the hammer though. The wait begins...

Anywho..

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Cody Killgore (Feb 14, 2015)

I have been pretty busy shopping around for a milling machine. I am fortunate to have a local knifemaker friend who knows people 

Went to take a look at this guys milling machine and when I had left I had bought the milling machine, his lathe, and his old powermatic 6x48 combo disc sander 

Milling machine is an Enco knee mill. It's around 2000 lbs. The lathe is an old Sheldon off a Navy ship.

Oh and he threw in tons of tooling and stuff.

Anybody know the best way to remove rust and corrosion from all the little pieces and parts? These machines haven't been run in at least 10 years.

Reactions: Way Cool 9


----------



## khobson (Feb 14, 2015)

I've used a product called Metal Rescue with good success. A gallon is about $35 but I just pour it in a tub and put in the rust parts and it eats it away in short order. Just be sure to coat the parts with something after drying them off.





Edit: I shod have mentioned that you can reuse this stuff. I'm sure there is a limit to how many times....but I haven't found it yet!?!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 14, 2015)

Everything is bigger in Texas....even the 1 gallon buckets.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Johnturner (Feb 15, 2015)

Cody
Looks like you have been busy - the sidewalk and base look great. Way past my knowledge!
John

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 15, 2015)

Great score Cody! That's a nice mill. Wire wheel the small parts, soak the bigger stuff like chucks etc. in a derusting solution like mentioned above. Also look into electrolysis. It's an easy thing to do with a battery charger and it works great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Feb 15, 2015)

Woohoo! Got the power hammer put in.

Now to see how long it takes before the neighbors complain.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 16, 2015)

Cody, you absolutely have to do a video of that thing once you get her set up and running. I for one would really like to see it working.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Cody Killgore (Feb 17, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Cody, you absolutely have to do a video of that thing once you get her set up and running. I for one would really like to see it working.



I will make one for sure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 17, 2015)

I bet it is one loud machine!!!!


----------



## TimR (Feb 17, 2015)

Cool thread Cody!


----------



## Cody Killgore (Feb 18, 2015)

Made an extremely short video just as a preview. I had my phone painter's taped to my anvil. I've got a new tripod phone mount coming in Friday. I'm going to make another video this weekend of me beating on some damascus with it. Hopefully I'll get a better vantage point so you can see the pitman and spring going to town.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 18, 2015)

Cool Cody! Can't wait to see that hammering some steel.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Feb 19, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Cool Cody! Can't wait to see that hammering some steel.



I can't wait either! I still haven't tried it on steel yet. Still need to do some adjusting to get it running just right. Sure is satisfying to see that machine beat on things.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm flattening out some D2 round stock in this. D2 is really a pain to forge as it doesn't want to move at all. I was going easy on it for a while. You'll see at the end what happens when I go pretty much full throttle.

Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 25, 2015)

Cool vids ! Did a piece break off or the steel just jump sideways?


----------



## Cody Killgore (Feb 25, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Cool vids ! Did a piece break off or the steel just jump sideways?



Nothing broke. The die is wedged in there with a key. It just got knocked loose.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 25, 2015)

Really cool Cody. I know how cool it makes you feel to use that tool. Same way I feel when I use my old iron. I saw the die moving too, that will make you pucker!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Feb 28, 2015)

Woo! Finally got the milling machine and the lathe moved today. Time to get them all cleaned up and running. Still need to get some new 220 wires dropped.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 28, 2015)

Quite the set up you have going on in there !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 28, 2015)

I am envious of that mill.


----------



## SENC (Mar 1, 2015)

That hammer is badazz!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jun 4, 2015)

Finally, the rain is slowing down and it's about time to get cranking at the land again. Our friend needed his tractor back so we were sorta stuck in the mud for a while.

Me and my dad decided we needed a new truck, preferably one that could haul a new tractor. All the weeds are growing like crazy so we decided to go ahead and get a new tractor and truck.

That closed-in cab is a night and day difference. It is super nice to ride in.

Going to get some bush-hogging done today. And need to push some dirt around.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 4, 2015)

I am going to have to admit jealousy on the subject of the mill and lathe. They are honestly more than I would need though. I will probably be purchasing a mini lathe and mini mill asap. Congrats on the score and getting the work done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 4, 2015)

Congrats on more new equipment ! A cpl hundred knives should cover it all

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 4, 2015)

Cody Killgore said:


> The weeds are above head height. Really just need to hog everything so I can decide where to put the road.


Good problem to have around here if it is dry enough, and flat enough to pull a bush hog over with a 4wd tractor that is where the road goes.


----------

